# Pubic Hair. Natural? Trimmed? Styled? Shaved?



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

What do you prefer when it comes to your partner's pubic hair? Do you care? We'll assume the area is clean, so it all has to do with presentation. As a further poll description:

Natural - Full length and unaltered. Let us dance in the forest!
Trimmed - Shorted a bit; stragglers/unruly tended; perhaps some edging.
Styled - Landing strips, patches, designs and other creative alterations.
Shaved - Removal of public hair. Be careful with the razor!

I've never really thought about it myself, but I think I'd prefer trimmed over the Amazon.
Why? Well, it's a bit easier to see what you're doing. I prefer the "natural look" though.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I like a man to dance in the forest with me. Screw below-the-belt grooming! I did it for almost a decade and I'm over the pain and hassle. My boyfriend would prefer a bit of trimming and styling on me (hypocrite!), but he hasn't kicked me out of bed yet!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm too lazy to go find it but @Stephen made a thread like this already.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

And let me just say, if a man has a star shape for pubic hair, that paired with his dick will look like a wand.


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

Let it all hang out baby. I'm not a big fan of trimming on guys unless there is a reason. And I think they look stupid with their pubes all missing and then these big hairy legs down below.. What exactly is the point? It's like obsessively mowing a little spot in the middle of the yard. Especially the ones with the hairy asses.. I mean.. the point? But I make one exception.. BACK HAIR.. ewwwwwww!!!!!!!!
Not sure why but I despise back/shoulder/neck hair on men. 

The guys that trim their pubes and then get a nice little tat down there or something and also shave their chests, so there is a pleasing overall effect, I kind of like... it seems like there is more point to it as well.


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

That paired with his dick makes him a lucky man.

;DDD


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Either bushy as shit or completely shaved.

Trimmed is fucking prickly and it fucking hurts always.

But shaved is the most aesthetic.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I'm too lazy to go find it but @_Stephen_ made a thread like this already.


Yeah, I've already looked it up but it appeared more "hair or no hair." I'm not a fan of necro-posting either, but I try to perform recent searches to prevent veteran complaints--to no avail.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Shaved is good. I could accept trimmed. 
Bushy. . . if that's what you want, just don't expect me to put my mouth near it.

I have mine styled. I do it for me; I like it that way.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

It's all good.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I could care less, well never mind. For some things there should be at least a little maintenance....


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

I prefer trimmed at the very least so I don't get rug burn on my face or tongue.


----------



## Valvatorez (Sep 8, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> Shaved is good. I could accept trimmed.
> Bushy. . . if that's what you want, just don't expect me to put my mouth near it.
> 
> I have mine styled. I do it for me; I like it that way.


So... what is considered styled? @[email protected] 

Also, IT WOULD BE AWESOME TO HAVE A PUBIC FRO!!!!!!!


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

Valvatorez said:


> So... what is considered styled? @[email protected]
> 
> Also, IT WOULD BE AWESOME TO HAVE A PUBIC FRO!!!!!!!


Answer below:



Ephemerald said:


> Natural - Full length and unaltered. Let us dance in the forest!
> Trimmed - Shorted a bit; stragglers/unruly tended; perhaps some edging.
> *Styled - Landing strips, patches, designs and other creative alterations.*
> Shaved - Removal of public hair. Be careful with the razor!


----------



## Valvatorez (Sep 8, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> Answer below:


XD Wow!!!!! Totally forgot it was in the first post xD


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

A design would turn me on. But I have no strong preference.


----------



## oso (Aug 8, 2011)

I prefer natural but will experiment with shaving and different styles IF whoever i'm with appreciates how I naturally am to begin with. 

I hate when people say that pubes are disgusting and that people *should* shave!!! They're natural, they're there, get over it.
10 years ago there wasn't this obsession with shaving all the pubes off. I'd be pressed to say shaved looks a bit ridiculous, if anything. 
A) They start to grow when we begin puberty and sexual feelings begin to arise & B) They seperate the women from the girls. 

It doesn't make sense to me at all tbh, I find it irritating that it's become this 'fad' & I blame internet porn and the availability of it!!


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

On further thought, I wouldn't mind, trimmed or styled on a partner.

I'd rather not have hair in my mouth.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I trim mine, and I think it's nice if she trims hers, but I'm not about to complain either way.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a preference for _vagina_.

Hair dun concern meh.


----------

